# Canon 7D color rendering



## Syan (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi all,
I have a canon 7D I am having difficulty having some colors right ex: the reds ( orange or too bright) and the kaki ( turns out brown)
All the screens are calibrated and we use the color checker to calibrate the images. We only use raw images and use SRGB mode. We are a studio that photograph mostly garments so color is crucial. We use as lights 2 flash with soft-box and 1 canon flash 580ex with white umbrella ( for hair light )  on top.
Our team spends time color correcting each image in Raw ( photoshop) to readjust the colors. My question. 
Is there a way or a calibration to use to get the colors the right way  so me can save time and money. I perhaps not have my team color correct to a certain extend ?
Sincerely
Syan


----------



## Garbz (Aug 14, 2011)

Background. Your camera isn't getting the colours wrong. Photoshop is rendering them in a way you don't like. With a RAW file all colour management is left to the app in the end. Each company has a different opinion of what looks good, because lets face it accurate colour is often quite boring. Fortunately in photoshop there are several solutions:

1) In your RAW processor save the fixed settings as a default so when you next open a file it can be applied automatically.
2) Use Adobe DNG Profile Editor to make a profile which you thinks better matches what you want.
3) Buy a colourchecker chart like the on in the x-rite Colour-Checker passport, and use the calibration tool to generate a profile for you. (I use this method and it only ever falls down on blown highlights. Adobe's profiles handle those much better).


----------



## dericcainphoto (Nov 17, 2011)

I am having the same problem with my 7D and I bought the xrite passport to help. As long as I remember to take a photo of it under the same lighting conditions, it works wonders. Getting the exposure right is key though. A little tip... make the profile and then apply it to your image before you perform any other editing. If you perform editing first and then apply the camera profile, it can tend to look off. Good luck!


----------

